# Is Anthurium anturio a Vivarium plant?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

My mom has a plant Anthurium anturio and I was wondering, can I put this in my Vivarium? I was thinking about putting it near/under my waterfall on top of lavarocks? Here are a few pictures.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

That Anthurium looks to be an _A. andreanum_ hybrid. It should do fine in a vivarium, just make sure the foliage gets some air circulation--as the leaves don't want to stay wet all the time.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

RarePlantBroker said:


> That Anthurium looks to be an _A. andreanum_ hybrid. It should do fine in a vivarium, just make sure the foliage gets some air circulation--as the leaves don't want to stay wet all the time.


Okay, thanks!!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I put this plant in my viv and every time the leaves got water on them or it touched a wet leaf it turned brown. I am not convinced this is a good plant for the vivarium.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I have these in with my tree frogs and they do just fine. It doesnt stay as wet as a pdf viv though due to more circulation. I mist the whole tank daily , sometimes multiple times a day and after six months I have had no problems with the leaves getting wet and turning brown . . .


----------



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m wondering if I can use anthurium sp in a crested gecko viv, it’s gets sprayed 2 times a day by 3 mistking nozzles, the top of the viv is also just mesh so circulation shouldn’t be a problem, I was wondering if anyone has had success with these conditions. Anthuriums are a bit on the pricey side and I’m not trying to leave anything up to chance


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know about Anthurium in particular, but since crestie vivs are generally misted evenings/overnight (presumably you're doing the same), I'd be more worried about water sitting on leaves too long (since plants dry off more slowly overnight due to generally higher humidity and lower temps).


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

gryfer29 said:


> I’m wondering if I can use anthurium sp in a crested gecko viv, it’s gets sprayed 2 times a day by 3 mistking nozzles, the top of the viv is also just mesh so circulation shouldn’t be a problem, I was wondering if anyone has had success with these conditions. Anthuriums are a bit on the pricey side and I’m not trying to leave anything up to chance


I don't have much experience with this genus. I'm currently using Anthurium andreanum in an unoccupied Exo Terra intended for darts. Moderate ventilation, moderate to bright light (started with much brighter light, recently dialed it down a fair bit) and I find it's quite water resistant even with a glass top with just a couple of smaller ventilation ports.

The present misting schedule is:

10:00 a.m. — 05 seconds 
1:00 p.m. — 15 seconds 
4:30 p.m. — 15 seconds 
6:30 p.m. — 05 seconds 

Lights out at 7 .. 

...12 hour light cycle. It was much wetter prior to this for about 4 weeks when I was getting moss established. 

Temperatures from maybe 65-75 over 24 hours (haven't measured them properly yet).

The leaves do dry out a bit in the afternoon but they often have a thin sheen of moisture on them at this stage of the vivarium's life with no apparent ill effects after maybe 7 - 8 weeks?

Only other variable is that it's planted into calcined clay dressed with leaf litter.

I haven't used this species before, but I find it to be a tough, resilient plant so far, not very fussy at all. You don't even want to know how I butchered it and stored it before planting. It's a beast.


----------



## gryfer29 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

